

Education Startup Treehouse Raises $4.75 million - seangaffney
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/18/web-dev-education-startup-treehouse-raises-4-75m-from-chamath-and-greylock/

======
ryancarson
We're so excited to push harder and faster towards our Mission! :)

~~~
JamesNapJr
Keep up the awesome work, guys!

------
joeariel
congrats ryan and team! love the site!

